# Do laptops Have Water Damage Indicators?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Someone spilled water in a laptop. Under warranty.... but???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Any tech with even the modest amount of experience repairing laptops, will know how to spot damaged caused by a liquid spill.

Especially Warranty Repair tech's that do the initial analysis.

Unless your warranty specifically cover's water damage, which I doubt it does... good luck


----------



## smithduluth (Nov 22, 2005)

Water will usually leave corrosion stains on the circuit boards. I have salvaged some handheld radios at work by having the user immediately remove the battery when they douse the radio (fire fighters are good at this). When at the shop I open the case and leave it in a warm dry area for several days before trying to power it up again. It's not so much the liquid (water or coffee) that does the damage, but the application of power while still wet which causes electrolysis and corrosion on the circuit boards.


----------

